# Best products for a white car



## Kev_p_91 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey, 
When summer comes (if it ever does!) and the salt and crap is off the roads im looking to give my car a proper clean head to toe. I'm new to the whole detailing aspect of car cleaning so i am in need of some advice on what's best to use and the prep before waxing/sealing.

As above I have a white car and was advised to use a sealant rather than wax, my small collection I have is AB magifoam and HD lance, citrus power, imperial, muck off shampoo, megs trye gel, tough coat, clay and born slippy, two buckets mitts towels ect. Plucking up the courage to buy a DA and tackle my car. I have a vauxhall Astra and was told that the paint is soft so once I feel ready il take the plunge  

Im lost when it comes to the prep and am looking for suggestions and tips. Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks in advance  

Kev


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Only one product for a white IMO, the werkstat acrylic kit :argie::argie::argie:

So easy to apply and so easy to get a great finish :thumb:

This is the sort of finish I get with it - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272166


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I would add some Iron X to your armoury too as iron contaminants are a nuisance on white paint. Along with Tardis to remove tar and if necessary a clay, will gives you a good clean base for polishing, be it by hand or by DA. If you do go down the DA route I would suggest you get some Hexlogic pads and Meguiars 105 and 205 polishes. They work really well with each other.

Sealants do work better on white cars as they give a sharper, crisper finish and ted to give better durability.


----------



## Kev_p_91 (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow that's a great finish you got there that's what I'm after!  Can I apply tough coat on top or is that a bit pointless.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Having owned white for four years now and using everything known to man, I'd say if ever the prep was important it is on white, for water behaviour and ease of cleaning I'd say AF tough coat, iv recently tried it after cleansing with AB eliminator but prime is also good, it's way ahead of Werkstatt imo

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296731
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295152

The pics come through as poor quality when uploaded via Tapatalk but I can assure you the finish is second to none.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zaino for sure..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Get a good paint cleanser such as Werkstat Prime Strong or AF Rejuvenate, you'll be surprised how much dirt they pull out :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

AF Tough Prep and Tough Coat give you:










AF Tripple and AF Soul give you:


----------



## Kev_p_91 (Dec 29, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Get a good paint cleanser such as Werkstat Prime Strong or AF Rejuvenate, you'll be surprised how much dirt they pull out :thumb:


Can you apply rejuvenate by hand? Also with the werkstat kit I take it that it comes with everything that's needed to prep and seal the paint?

Am I right in thinking that wash the car down and dry it then clay/remove tar, paint cleanser,polish, then seal?

Cheers


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Given what you already have, i would buy a paint cleaner (if you like AF stuff then tripple or Rejuvenate). 

The method you suggest is fine.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Zaino!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

GTechniq C1.5 for me. Great gloss levels and amazing water behaviour


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Blackroc said:


> AF Tough Prep and Tough Coat give you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, sod the finish that could be caked in crud and still be a stunning looking motor. Top 5 car for me at the moment, stunning.


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm planing on doing my polar white C Class soon, so I've bought Autofinesse Tough Prep/Coat and then going to top it off with Autofinesse illusion. And I couldn't agree more with what some of the other guys are saying, Iron-X and tardis the life out your car, personally, I think the decontamination stage if one of the most important stages in detailing a white car.

Lewis


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Used the Werkstat extensively since I bought my white VX, but I have just bought some of the AF stuff in the 3 for 2 deal. Will be interesting to compare the two, when the weather gets drier and I can get some AF on the paint.

FWIW the AF has quite a lot to beat IMHO, the Werkstat leaves an amazing finish and its pretty durable as well.

couple of phone camera shots after Jett trigger top up in the factory


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Great question and i will be keeping my eyes on this thread as i was going to ask the same question:thumb:

So many choices already lol

Mine using VXR wax.


----------



## Kev_p_91 (Dec 29, 2012)

Burg194 said:


> Great question and i will be keeping my eyes on this thread as i was going to ask the same question:thumb:
> 
> So many choices already lol
> 
> Mine using VXR wax.


Yeh totally agree! That's a nice motor you got! You got a burg? I've got an arctic so all the advice will be the same for us


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kev ive got the Burg, not posh enough to afford the artic :thumb: Let us know how you get on and i will do the same bud, im thinking about a DA but will prob wait until next year for that.


----------



## Kev_p_91 (Dec 29, 2012)

Not posh enough haha! ye will do, I tried to get rid of some swirl marks on the bonnet by hand and for the effort put it didn't really get the results I was after, so I'm looking to do the same and get a DA. So here's hoping


----------

